# Double Critter Nation 162 - $170



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Greetings!

I'm in the process of building a home for the rats I plan to adopt in the near future. I've doing a lot of research on cages and decided on a Double Critter Nation. I stopped by PETCO to check out their cages and they had the CN for $249.99. I found a deal last night on Ferret.com for $200. I pulled up the web browser on my phone to verify I was looking at the same model and for some reason it was listed for $170. I cannot get this price to come up on my computer web browser, only my phone. Shipping to my Atlanta suburb is also only $28.94 for a grand total of $198.94.

Seems like a great deal to me. Has anyone else noticed this?

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Reading a bit more and it looks like my DCN is going to be overkill for the 3 girls I plan to adopt. Still, looking forward to having some company in my recently acquired re-bachelor pad. I once tried to make a rat condo out of a metal book shelf for my ex's rats, but never finished the project. It will be nice to have a quality house for my new friends that won't require weeks of labor to construct.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Make a login account for ferret.com that is how you get the best deals. And the price changes once you put in the cart. Also ferret nation and critter nation are not the same one has bigger bar spacing. I think three girls would love all the space you can also get a single.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

This is just plain weird. Now it shows as $200 on my phone and $180 on my desktop. I've tried several permutations of logged in, out and using the cart. I can't figure out the logic behind it. Anywho, it's on its way and should be here in a week. I'll start ordering food later this week. Once the DCN is here, I will start making furnishings and toys myself. I'm pretty handy with the sewing machine (a rare skill for a man) and have scads of tools.

Now if I could only find a breeder I feel comfortable with and who has a litter available soon. I've got a line on one but she doesn't expect her litter to be ready until mid November. I'd prefer to have some residents sooner but if I have to wait an extended time in order to find well bred, healthy and happy babies, I'll do it.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Where do you live someone might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Atlanta, GA


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

I ordered a Critter Nation last weekend from ferret.com (paid $219.23 - $190 plus tax & shipping) then it was immediately offered to me for $170. I was kinda pissed as I had just spent $20 more. It's a great cage, and I got a good price, it was here in two days, but I don't know why they change the price around. I'd been price shopping for weeks, and then I feel like I got cheated on the price????


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I found these:
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/pet/4034628791.html
[URL="http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pet/4039414022.html"]http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pet/4039414022.html




[/URL]


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks! I totally forgot about the pet section on CL. I'm used to searching for general merchandise and motorcycle parts.

How safe is it to buy babies on CL as opposed to a known breeder?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

It all just depends just ask questions and make sure they seem healthy and are well kept when you go to see them.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Gotcha.

I recognizance the photos in some ads from sites where the breeders sell them by the tub load at flea markets. Certainly ones to cross off the list.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Have you heard of this rattery? http://www.pxrats.com/ http://www.formalaffairrattery.com/about-us.php

[URL]http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/for/4073364176.html[/URL]


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Personally, I'd stick with the breeder you trust, long wait or not. It's just not something I'd be willing to trust CL for, unless I were looking at rescuing rats.

Just an aside, I waited 2-3 months to get babies from the breeder I trusted, and I'm glad I did! She had a wonderful animal room that she let me come in to get them, instead of the shady practice of handing them off on the porch in the living room or what not. And she gave them all three to me with no charge because of an accident one of my girls had a week or two before I got them, so she wasn't in it for the money--just because she loved rats. And my girls already are used to handling and beg to come out every time I walk by the cage. I have no regrets about waiting a few months, I'm glad I stuck with my gut and didn't run out and buy some babies from the pet store when they got their shipment of new ones in


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> Have you heard of this rattery? http://www.pxrats.com/ http://www.formalaffairrattery.com/about-us.php
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/for/4073364176.html


I intend to contact Phoenix Gate and Formal Affair. Phoneix Gate seems to be a premier breeder in the area. Their genetic documentation is impressive. The poster of that CL ad has ads for feeders too. http://bit.ly/18HJpne Definitely one I want to stay away from.

Like most things I embark upon, I've been crazy nuts with research.



September said:


> Personally, I'd stick with the breeder you trust, long wait or not. It's just not something I'd be willing to trust CL for, unless I were looking at rescuing rats.
> 
> Just an aside, I waited 2-3 months to get babies from the breeder I trusted, and I'm glad I did! She had a wonderful animal room that she let me come in to get them, instead of the shady practice of handing them off on the porch in the living room or what not. And she gave them all three to me with no charge because of an accident one of my girls had a week or two before I got them, so she wasn't in it for the money--just because she loved rats. And my girls already are used to handling and beg to come out every time I walk by the cage. I have no regrets about waiting a few months, I'm glad I stuck with my gut and didn't run out and buy some babies from the pet store when they got their shipment of new ones in


Thank you for that reinforcement! That is exactly what I needed to hear. Being new to this, I wasn't sure if waiting several weeks to find the right litter from the right breeder was nuts or not. I have a list of 7 breeders I've yet to contact. I plan to do that tonight and nail my decision down with an application and deposit by Friday. On the bright side, a longer wait will give me more time to furnish the DCN as best I can.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Contacted all on my "Acceptable Breeder" list. Now, I wait...


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm having the same weird problem with ferret.com. The cage used to be $170, now it's $200. The website isn't very reliable to me anymore, they seem to like cheating their customers which is pretty screwed up.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Dynamic pricing is not at all uncommon around the net - different retailers will charge different prices based on location, the browser you're using, sites you've visited in the past, things you've bought before... it would explain why you are seeing two different prices. Try clearing your cache/cookies, creating a new account, or loading the site on a different browser. You could even try a proxy. See if the price changes back.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I just used a different computer and bought it at $170. It's all just a marketing scheme, if it wasn't such a low price I wouldn't even supported the website.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Jaguar said:


> Dynamic pricing is not at all uncommon around the net - different retailers will charge different prices based on location, the browser you're using, sites you've visited in the past, things you've bought before... it would explain why you are seeing two different prices. Try clearing your cache/cookies, creating a new account, or loading the site on a different browser. You could even try a proxy. See if the price changes back.


I've honestly never encountered it. I don't do much general shopping online, though. Usually it's straight to Amazon. I'll try a VPN with multiple termination points later with private/incognito mode just for fun.



Trenix said:


> I just used a different computer and bought it at $170. It's all just a marketing scheme, if it wasn't such a low price I wouldn't even supported the website.


Congrats!


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

I have my deposit and reservation in for 4 babies! Stupid happy. Looks like I will be getting the 4 unmarked. She thinks some could be beige or Himalayan but I'm hoping the person in line before me passes on the hooded one. The Wee One (my 6 to daughter) had deemed them Olivia, Frances, Sophia and... Need to get her to come up with another name. I'll likely nickname them Olive, Franny and Sophie cause I'm lazy like that.









The ex has agreed to loan me the sewing machine for a month. Granted, it's a Pfaff ($$$$) that my mom "loaned" to her. Anywho, I'll have lots of time to sew up all sorts of cool furnishings. I'll even have plenty of time for my daughter to help me pick out fabrics, no doubt there will be lots of Hello Kitty.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks! Got my DCN assembled. My daughter was actually an awesome helper. I was impressed for her being only 6. I love how the box says "No tools required for assembly" I guess if you don't call a hammer a tool.


----------



## Soupskin (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's our girls at 1 week. I know we're getting the 2 beige marked ones on the top and left as well as the blue capped one. The other adopter has first dibs and is getting the black one. They are still undecided on the black capped or the dalmatian, we'll get the one they don't adopt. (4 total for us)


----------

